# Browning Challenger



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I purchased a beautiful Browning Challenger with the serial #617XXU6 and was wondering when it might have been manufactured?
It is in great shape and is very accurate.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I have found out it was manufactured in 1966.


----------

